# Horrendous day



## speccy1 (10 Nov 2011)

Well I won`t forget last Tuesday very quickly  

Typical day off, did everything I wanted to do by lunchtime, then I gave in to temptation and texted my mate to see if he wanted to do a favourite 53 mile ride that we have both done many times. It is a lovely route taking in Dartmoor which is on my doorstep, country lanes, fast roads, city and rural roads, and many, many hills. All was going well until the last hour.................

Towards the end of the ride, as the rush hour was kicking in, we hit a main road which involves a huge roundabout but rather than try to fight our way through it we decided to cross the road and pick up a disused railway track about 100 yards further up the road. Shockingly, as I road up to the central reservation to cross the road, I heard a yell and a thump. I turned around, not to find my mate in trouble but the poor chap who we had previously overtaken about a mile back laying in the middle of the road. Daze and panic hit me as to why this had happenned but once the emergency services turned up to help the chap it all became clear what had happenned, he had become ill while riding, strayed across a 3 lane road, and collapsed about 2 foot away from me. Luckily there were no cars coming right at that moment.

Luckily he was fine but it just proves how easy it is for these things to happen, it left me in shock for a day or so, not to mention what happenned to him which was awful. Needless to say I have become very, very aware of anybody else cycling and related dangers etc etc


----------



## jay clock (11 Nov 2011)

poor sod. When you say became ill was this a heart attack or similar?


----------



## speccy1 (11 Nov 2011)

He had a stroke, not a nice thing to happen when you`re hurting along at quite a speed


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2011)

speccy1 said:


> He had a stroke, not a nice thing to happen when you`re hurting along at quite a speed


Nasty - he was lucky not to be killed! 

I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------

